# JAVADB (Derby) OneToMany



## Ice-Tea (9. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
ich bastle grade an einer Datenbankstruktur für mein KochStudio.

Nur leider bin ich kein SQL experte und hab mich mit meinen Überlegungen jetzt so durcheinander gebracht, das ich nur noch Bahnhof verstehe.

Ich habe eine Datenbanktabelle "Zutat" und möchte jetzt dieser Zutat weitere passende Zutaten zuweisen.

Dazu habe ich mir eine Tabelle Zutaten_Crosslink erstellt in der es zwei werte gibt (geben soll)
1. Die ID der Zutat
2. Die ID der Zutat, die zu dieser Zutat passt ( Zimt passt zu Apfel etc)


Nun meine fragen:
Ist das jetzt ManyToMany oder OneToMany? ( ich bin völlig durcheinander)

Und wie muss ich den ForeinKey setzen?

Versucht hab ich schon folgendes:
Nur ist das genau verkehrt rum hab ich das gefühl ( Im Zutat-Entity wird ein ManyToOne erstellt )

```
ALTER TABLE ZUTAT ADD CONSTRAINT ZUTATEN_CROSSLINK
Foreign Key (ZUTATEN_CROSSLINK) REFERENCES ZUTATEN_CROSSLINK (ZUTATEN_CROSSLINK);
```

Hinweis:
Um mich etwas tiefer mit SQl zu beschäftigen möchte ich die Tabellen mit Hand anlegen. Die entities kann mir später Netbeans erstellen.


----------



## HoaX (9. Jan 2009)

Many to Many, jede Zutat kann ja zu mehreren anderen passen und umgekehrt können je der Zutat selbst mehrere andere passen.


----------



## Ice-Tea (9. Jan 2009)

Sehe ich das richtig, das ich bei ManyToMany nur eine Facade bzw. JPAController brauche weil eines der Entities explizit der Besitzer ist?


----------

